# 2 Colnago framesets for sale, priced to sell fast ;)



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am concentrating on my main bikes and saving to get me a new one, so I am putting for sale 2 beautiful colectable Colnagos

they are on the paid Ads here

Priced to sell, on the lowest end of the market range ( according to ebay's Completed Listings )

The frames are located on Zürich, Switzerland, but I will ship to Maputo or Timbuktoo if there is need for 

Colnago Extreme Power 54cm STIT - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

Colnago Extreme C 55cm EITA Custom geometry - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Why couldn't they be 59cm or 60cm :cryin: ?!!


Beautiful framesets! Good luck!

Also; What's going to be your new one  ?!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am plenty happy with my C-50, and these 2 are a bit small.

My perfect size is the 56cm on Colnago, and as many other experiences here show, you only find out when you actually ride them.

It seems excessive to other riders when they see someone change their Colnago frames only one size smaller or bigger ( that represents 0.5cm on the top tube measurement )... But is real.

Colnago makes so many sizes for a reason...

I will buy a new Master 30th, and build it with an special NOS threaded stem and Cinelli quill and handlebars, and this will cost quite a lot for an old style metal frame, but I think it is well worth it.

I am toying with the idea of getting a C59 too but I am not so sure of that, I am really happy with my C-50.

These 2 frames are outstanding and beautiful, will fit people between 1.70 and 1.80 mts Tall ( 5'7" and 5'11" )


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I am plenty happy with my C-50, and these 2 are a bit small.
> 
> My perfect size is the 56cm on Colnago, and as many other experiences here show, you only find out when you actually ride them.
> 
> ...


Ooh lal la :thumbsup: !


----------

